# Trail conditions western Ma Sanderson Brook Falls



## skizilla (Nov 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if sanderson brook falls is in hikable shape I am thinking of leading a hike with the amc there and do not have time to check it out.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 14, 2011)

I normally don't look at the Hiking portion of this website, but I was intrigued by this... Why does it matter what the trails are like? I had a whole bunch more typed up, but I didn't want to offend anyone. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 14, 2011)

While it is kinda nice to know what you're getting yourself into blowdown, mud/water, bridge wash-out, stream crossing etc-wise. I agree with you in a way, just go.

I think he may be thinking of conditions as a result of Irene coming through. I don't think you'll have much of a problem with the trails. I hiked in the Southern Taconics (AT from CT Route 41 over Bear Mtn into MA, through Sages Ravine, over Mt. Race, and down Race Brook Falls trail back to Rt. 41,) a week ago and found nothing in the form of blowdown or washed out trail issues. I'd say it is a go.


----------



## skizilla (Nov 14, 2011)

I am leading a group hike for the AMC so i do not want it to be a bear and or dangerrous for the group.  I live in northern central ct and the tree damage here is substancial.  There are parts of the metacomet in the farmington valley that are almost impassable and there are lots of widow makers.  I just assume wait till winter snow storms and winds bring them down and start fresh in the spring.  I did hike sandeson today though and it is remarkably untouched.


----------



## Hado226 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it be novel for an AMC hike to set out into potentially weather impacted areas with pocket saws, work gloves and loppers and remedy any issues they encounter.  

That's par for the course for mountain bikers...


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hado226 said:


> Wouldn't it be novel for an AMC hike to set out into potentially weather impacted areas with pocket saws, work gloves and loppers and remedy any issues they encounter.
> 
> That's par for the course for mountain bikers...



It should be par for the course with any trail user. As an active member of NETRA and BTR, We clean many, many, many, many trails that are used by multi-user groups.


----------



## Hado226 (Nov 15, 2011)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> It should be par for the course with any trail user. As an active member of NETRA and BTR, We clean many, many, many, many trails that are used by multi-user groups.


 Agreed.  You guys and the SAMs are pretty good about maintenance...  I was poking a stick at the trail elitists.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hado226 said:


> Agreed.  You guys and the SAMs are pretty good about maintenance...  I was poking a stick at the trail elitists.



:beer: Thanks! To keep any and all trails open, we all have to work together.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 15, 2011)

Hado226 said:


> Agreed.  You guys and the SAMs are pretty good about maintenance...  I was poking a stick at the trail elitists.



Trail elitists? Are you referring to the AMC?


----------



## Hado226 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Trail elitists? Are you referring to the AMC?



The organization NO, many of its members Yes.  Those who advocate for single use trails and tracts of forest are by definition elitists.


----------



## skizilla (Nov 17, 2011)

*AMC maintenance*

I am amc and I do maintenance and will be bringing a saw for what remains of  tree damage.  AMC does a ton of work on trails...a ton.  I do agree that it as an organization as well as many other organizations need to be more open to other trail users and their needs and they need to share.  While certain sections of trail are not proper for mounatin bikes or horses and definately not motor vehicles many sections are completely appropriate and should be shared and would benefit from additional users.  Mountain biking does very little damage to trails relaively and all but the steepest and rcokiest are appropriate for bikes in my opinion..  Other trail snobs in ct are steep rock preserve, audobon, mclean game refuge, and white memorial.  All these places have very little to no mountain biking allowed and should permit it where appropriate.  Oh yeah trustess of reservations is also annoying that way as well.  I think any federal wilderness area may restrict as well. So it is not just us amc people.


----------

